#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Порождение ума и генератор Эшби

## Буль

Кстати, забавно: если я напишу программу, которая генерирует какие-нибудь (пусть случайные) данные и записывает их в файл (а равновероятно и не записывает) - то эти никем не прочитанные данные будут порождением чьего ума?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Tiop (04.07.2009)

----------


## Fritz

> Кстати, забавно: если я напишу программу, которая генерирует какие-нибудь (пусть случайные) данные и записывает их в файл (а равновероятно и не записывает) - то эти никем не прочитанные данные будут порождением чьего ума?


Только Вашего.

----------


## Буль

> Только Вашего.


Из чего следует такой вывод?

----------


## Fritz

> Из чего следует такой вывод?


Из того, что это Ваше творчество и более ничьё. Только Вы оформили свой текущий опыт в виде этой программы и чисел. Больше никто. Информация " я напесал программу и она синтезирует числа в файл" , переданная другим, не является этой программой, файлом и числами. Страшно немного, понимаю, но сансара - штука страшная.))) А ведь так хочется материи, чего-то стабильного! Понимаю.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Из того, что это Ваше творчество и более ничьё. Только Вы оформили свой текущий опыт в виде этой программы и чисел. Больше никто. ...


Но бОльшая часть этой программы будет сделана множеством других людей, те кто делал операционную систему, компилятор, придумывал алгоритм генератора случайных чисел (который будет являться частью программы) и т.п. и т.д.

----------

Fritz (06.07.2009)

----------


## Бо

Бао, они уже стали порождением вашего ума, как только вы об этом подумали.

----------

Homa Brut (03.08.2009), Дмитрий Певко (06.07.2009)

----------


## Huandi

Порождение ума это явления (феномены). То есть, субъективная часть опыта, представления. В частности то, как в уме, благодаря чувственной информации и воображению, дается некая программа и ее данные. 

А вот на какую тему действительно спорят - обязательно ли есть за рамками явлений некая реальность, которая дается нам как эти явления, но обладает и собственной природой. То есть, свабхавой. Этот спор принципиально отличен от спора о наличии хоть чего-то вне ума.

----------

Буль (05.07.2009), Марица (06.07.2009), Поляков (05.07.2009)

----------


## Буль

> Из того, что это Ваше творчество и более ничьё. Только Вы оформили свой текущий опыт в виде этой программы и чисел. Больше никто.


Эта программа совсем необязательно может быть написана мной. Её мог написать человек, который уже умер. Мало того: она вообще может быть запущена по таймеру, который установил тот умерший экспериментатор. И чей ум в таком случае порождает данные?

----------


## Буль

> Бао, они уже стали порождением вашего ума, как только вы об этом подумали.


Я не думал об этих данных, я думал лишь о способе их получения. Более того - я даже понятия не имею какие данные там собираются. Так чьё же это порождение?

----------


## Буль

Попрошу участников дискуссии как-то обосновывать свои высказывания, т.к. не очень интересно дискутировать по необоснованным тезисам.

Спасибо.

----------


## Поляков

> Так чьё же это порождение?


Обусловленности.  :Big Grin:

----------

Марица (06.07.2009)

----------


## Бо

> Я не думал об этих данных, я думал лишь о способе их получения. Более того - я даже понятия не имею какие данные там собираются. Так чьё же это порождение?


Вызнаете о существовании программы и знаете что она работает, следовательно порождает данные, следовательно знаете о том что данные существуют, неважно какие. Вы знаете что они существуют - и следовательно они порождение вашего ума.

Если вы не знаете, существует ли программа в действительности, работает ли она, и собирает ли какие либо данные, и вы только предполагаете о их возможности, то порождением ума будут только возможность существования программы и данных.

----------

Марица (06.07.2009)

----------


## Буль

> Вызнаете о существовании программы и знаете что она работает, следовательно порождает данные, следовательно знаете о том что данные существуют, неважно какие. Вы знаете что они существуют - и следовательно они порождение вашего ума.


Программу написал программист, который в последствии умер. Позже программа запустилась по таймеру и генерирует данные. Чей ум порождает эти данные? Ум умершего программиста?

----------


## Бо

Ум того, кто знает о программе и о том что она работает, о данных которые она производит.

----------


## Буль

О программе никто не знает. Чей ум в этом случае порождает данные?

Я сплю, а мой ум, оказывается, генерирует десятки мегабайт журналов посещения сайта... ну-ну... Ойё! Теперь об этом узнали все, кто это прочитал!!! Теперь они *ВСЕ* генерируют данные!!!! А-а-а, мамаааа!  :EEK!:

----------

Aleksey L. (07.07.2009)

----------


## Tiop

"Докажите, что вы никого никогда не воскрешали" (с)  :Smilie:

----------


## Бо

Получается, что не для чьего, но также нельзя определенно сказать, что она запустится и будет производить какие-либо данные.

----------


## Буль

> Получается, что не для чьего


Данные создаются, но создателя у них нет??? Они самосущностны?  :EEK!: 




> но также нельзя определенно сказать, что она запустится и будет производить какие-либо данные.


Ну, во-первых существуют программисты, которые пишут программы так. что они всё-таки запускаются  :Wink: 

Во-вторых работу программы можно проверить ретроспективно - через какой-то срок проверить создавались данные в определённое время или нет.

----------


## Бо

Могут случиться факторы, которые могут сделать так, что программа не заработает, и эти факторы неподвластны не одному программисту, например, перегорит предохранитель, и компутер в этот момент выключится или вообще тот компутер на котором она должна заработать спишут или в тот район где стоит этот компутер упадет ядерная бомба или много всего может быть  :Wink:  Но это лирика... 

Вы ведь не можете что-либо утверждать конкретно о том, чего не знаете, существует оно или не существует. Когда вы открываете что-то, чего до этого не знали - глубоководных рыб да дне марианской впадины или америку - это становится порождением вашего ума. Также с программой, когда вы проверяете, работала она или нет, она в этот же момент становится порождением ума.

----------

Марица (06.07.2009)

----------


## Буль

а *ДО* момента моего открытия - эти данные порождением чьего ума были? Если автор программы умер раньше, чем программа начала генерировать данные, а о самих этих данных никто не знал? У нас ведь могут иметься сохранённые копии файлов, по которым мы можем увидеть (ретроспективно) как эти данные накапливались. Файлы эти надёжно защищены от изменения Х-битным паролем. Или что - мой ум на "раз-два-три" взломал все пароли и подменил там промежуточные результаты?

----------


## Бо

да ничьего ума, и ничего нельзя сказать об этой программе, существует она или нет, потому что о ней никто не знает...

----------


## Neroli

> Данные создаются, но создателя у них нет??? Они самосущностны?


Самощустностны - это не когда без создателя, а когда без причины.

----------


## Буль

> до момента она не существует. вы не знаете о ней, никто о ней не знает, и не может ничего определенного о ней сказать. данные создаёт не ум, а программа.


То есть существует что-то (данные) *ВНЕ* нашего ума (всех умов ж.с.)? 




> а перед умом данные предстают как явление - порождение ума.


Явление - это когда что-то существовало без нашего участия, а потом явилось веред нами.
Порождение - это то, чего до момента порождения не существовало.
Так явление или порождение?

----------


## Буль

> да ничьего ума, и ничего нельзя сказать об этой программе, существует она или нет, потому что о ней никто не знает...


Вопрос не в том, что мы можем сказать о программе, а о том, существуют ли данные вне нашего ума.

----------


## Huandi

> Во-вторых работу программы можно проверить ретроспективно - через какой-то срок проверить создавались данные в определённое время или нет.


Тут сразу же можно переходить на диспут, является ли время независимой от сознания реальностью.  :Smilie:

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

А капли воды из автоматической газонополивалки чьё порождение?
Так же вроде и с программой, множество взаимозависимых причин.

----------


## Fritz

> Эта программа совсем необязательно может быть написана мной. Её мог написать человек, который уже умер. Мало того: она вообще может быть запущена по таймеру, который установил тот умерший экспериментатор. И чей ум в таком случае порождает данные?


Данные - это заряженные\незаряженные конденсаторы. А для Вас это единички и нолики на экране, не являющиеся ни конденсаторами ни электричеством. Данные порождает Ваш ум. Даже если и доберётесь до конденсаторов, будучи инженером, то всё равно они будут состоять из зрительного, осязаемого, мыслимого и т.д., но никак не из конденсаторов.
Слово "порождает" не совсем верное, т.к. предполагает что-то отличное от ума - породившее и порождённое. Порождённым можно назвать только "появление" предмета в уме, но само это появление также порождение ума.




> а ДО момента моего открытия


До момента открытия у Вас была мысль, много мыслей, об открытии, открываеммом и возможности открытия. Эти мысли открытием, открываемым и возможностью открытия не является. Среди этих мыслей, кстати, жажда. Без жажды никаких открытий не будет.




> Вопрос не в том, что мы можем сказать о программе, а о том, существуют ли данные вне нашего ума.


Даже если эти данные и существуют, то об этом принципиально никто никогда не узнает - любые данные даются только через наш ум, дхармами.

----------

Дмитрий Певко (06.07.2009), Марица (06.07.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

Я бы сразу задал встречный вопрос. Доказано ли, что хоть какой-то ум чему-то (кому-то) принадлежит? Как следует понимать слова "чьего ума"?

----------

Arch (07.07.2009), Fritz (06.07.2009), Tiop (06.07.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (06.07.2009), Буль (06.07.2009)

----------


## Буль

> До момента открытия у Вас была мысль, много мыслей, об открытии, открываеммом и возможности открытия. Эти мысли открытием, открываемым и возможностью открытия не является.


И что?




> Даже если эти данные и существуют, то об этом принципиально никто никогда не узнает - любые данные даются только через наш ум, дхармами.


Об этом мы можем узнать позже.

----------


## Fritz

> И что?


И всё. Выводы разве что.




> Об этом мы можем узнать позже.


Это знание не будет именно этими данными, истинно этими данными, это будет знание ума. Знание и данные - разные вещи. Если подвести к монитору и\или конденсаторам дикаря с островов, то у него возникнут совсем другие узнавания данных, другое знание.

----------


## Ноки

> Кстати, забавно: если я напишу программу, которая генерирует какие-нибудь (пусть случайные) данные и записывает их в файл (а равновероятно и не записывает) - то эти никем не прочитанные данные будут порождением чьего ума?


нет, пока чей то ум не направит их или прочтёт.
На одном форуме есть чат в котором можно бросать кубики числа генерируются случайно в один клик. Если задать (направить) скажем параметр в диапазон вероятности 64 то это уже случайная комбинация 64 гексаграмм И Цзин которая достаточно точно "попадает в десятку". Приложи здесь свой ум в момент такой жеребьёвки "попадания" не будет такого, всё останется  случайным и туманным. Поэтому важен фактор присутствия человека иначе зачем сотрясать программой речь.

----------


## Гьямцо

> Я бы сразу задал встречный вопрос. Доказано ли, что хоть какой-то ум чему-то (кому-то) принадлежит? Как следует понимать слова "чьего ума"?


А кому принадлежат ваши сообщения на форуме? И кого за них могут, например, забанить?

----------


## Huandi

Есть профиль на форуме, который могут забанить. Есть ум, знающий логин от этого форума. А "принадлежит"- ложное мышление.

----------


## Буль

> нет, пока чей то ум не направит их или прочтёт.


Что - "нет"? На какой вопрос Вы ответили?




> Поэтому важен фактор присутствия человека иначе зачем сотрясать программой речь.


Но ведь вопрос был не в этом...  :Confused:

----------


## Буль

> И всё. Выводы разве что.


И какие из этого Вы делаете выводы в контексте вопроса?




> Это знание не будет именно этими данными, истинно этими данными, это будет знание ума. Знание и данные - разные вещи. Если подвести к монитору и\или конденсаторам дикаря с островов, то у него возникнут совсем другие узнавания данных, другое знание.


Вопрос был не в этом. Данные-то будут существовать, если о них никто не знает?

----------


## Ноки

> Что - "нет"? На какой вопрос Вы ответили?


А что был ещё какой то вопрос?




> Но ведь вопрос был не в этом...


Каюсь, глуп.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> ...Приложи здесь свой ум в момент такой жеребьёвки "попадания" не будет такого, всё останется  случайным и туманным...


Ничего случайного нет, есть просто не знание причин и условий по которым что-то происходит. (и уж тем более не случаен алгоритм генерации псевдо-случайных чисел в компьютерной программе.)

----------

Arch (07.07.2009)

----------


## Ноки

> Данные-то будут существовать, если о них никто не знает?


Ну и какое Вам дело до таких данных?

----------


## Ноки

> Ничего случайного нет.)


Ну это конечно азбука!  :Smilie:

----------


## Fritz

> Вопрос был не в этом. Данные-то будут существовать, если о них никто не знает?


Да, только в уме, как мысленный объект. Они и до создания программы и начала синтеза чисел в таком виде существовали, или в подобном виде, с той же природой. Данные могут существовать и без написания программы, например во сне. И об этом никто не узнает.)))

----------


## Буль

> А что был ещё какой то вопрос?


Да, был. Вы его даже процитировали, но ответили просто "нет", хотя вопросы был "чьего". Повторяю вопрос: "никем не прочитанные данные будут порождением чьего ума?"

----------


## Буль

> Да, только в уме, как мысленный объект.


В уме кого?

----------


## Huandi

Бао, попробуйте определить термин "существует" безотносительно познания (ума).

----------

Echo (07.07.2009), Fritz (06.07.2009)

----------


## Ноки

> Да, был. Вы его даже процитировали, но ответили просто "нет", хотя вопросы был "чьего". Повторяю вопрос: "никем не прочитанные данные будут порождением чьего ума?"


Интересно Бао что изначально сделал акцент на "будут"  а не "чьего" тогда в контексте и ответил "нет". С чего бы это?  :Smilie:

----------


## Fritz

> В уме кого?


В уме ума. Правильнее выражаться не "в уме", а "умом", имхо. Объект [познаётся] умом ума.

----------


## Veronica

> Я не думал об этих данных, я думал лишь о способе их получения. Более того - я даже понятия не имею какие данные там собираются. Так чьё же это порождение?


Пробуждённого Ума Дхармакаи :

(6) * Его* всеобъемлющая крепость спонтанно присутствует вне направлений. Распахнутая крепость изначального пространства не имеет верха, низа и середины. Крепость нерождённой Дхармакаи заполняет собой всё без ограничения. Крепость драгоценного таинства спонтанно присутствует без изменений. Всё проявляющееся и существующее в самсаре и нирване совершенно в изначальной крепости единой равностности.

(9) Этому непоколебимому состоянию, невыразимому словами и невообразимому умом, Подчинено всё проявляющееся и существующее во вселенной, Таково необъятное владение открытого пространства Дхармадхату. Лонгчен Рабджам(с)

Человеческий ум только осознает , принимает или отвергает. То, что порождено этим Драгоценным Таинством.

----------


## Fritz

(c)Евангелие от Вероники.

----------

Veronica (06.07.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Кстати, забавно: если я напишу программу, которая генерирует какие-нибудь (пусть случайные) данные и записывает их в файл (а равновероятно и не записывает) - то эти никем не прочитанные данные будут порождением чьего ума?


Пока они никем не прочитаны - они и данными не являются. А как только кто-то посмотрит, он на основе контакта породит впечатления. 

Не нужно сложностей с программой, достаточно не глядя зачерпнуть кружкой песок. Сколько там песчинок? Пока кто-то не обратит на это внимания - не определено их количество.

----------


## Won Soeng

> А кому принадлежат ваши сообщения на форуме? И кого за них могут, например, забанить?


Хорошо бы - правильным взглядам  :Smilie:  Тогда и банить некого. Увы...

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вопрос был не в этом. Данные-то будут существовать, если о них никто не знает?


Нет. Они станут данными в момент, когда кто-то на них обратит внимание. Необходим контакт.

Можно говорить о потенциальности, но не о действительности. 

Объективно, существует лишь факт того, что какие-то данные сгенерированные программой, возможно, существуют (если не было сбоя, например, т.е. все произошло, как планировалось).

----------


## Буль

> Нет. Они станут данными в момент, когда кто-то на них обратит внимание. Необходим контакт.


Это лишь игра определений. Что будет находиться в файлах, пока в них никто не посмотрел?

----------


## Mercury

> Кстати, забавно: если я напишу программу, которая генерирует какие-нибудь (пусть случайные) данные и записывает их в файл (а равновероятно и не записывает) - то эти никем не прочитанные данные будут порождением чьего ума?


Тут мы упираемся в вечный вопрос - что можно считать существующим .
Если о результатах деятельности программы никто не узнает то , казалось бы , ее нет. 
НО
Нет во вселенной таких вещей , которые не влияют на окружающую среду

Будут ли они порождением какого либо ума ? Конечно ! для меня ум - это конструкция способная принимать информацию и не нее реагировать 

Тут правда имеется эффект домино , один разум породил второй.

----------


## Mercury

> Это лишь игра определений. Что будет находиться в файлах, пока в них никто не посмотрел?


Ответ - данных до этого не существует . Даже если они есть.

Для всех кроме самой программы

Хотя подозреваю что данными можно назвать только то, существование чего подтверждено другими умами

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это лишь игра определений. Что будет находиться в файлах, пока в них никто не посмотрел?


Неопределено. Возможно - что-то. Возможно - ничего. Кто знает?

Любая коммуникация - это "лишь игра определений"  :Smilie:  Почему к одним стоит относиться серьезнее, чем к другим?

Существование предполагает суть (хотя помнится кто-то оспаривал общий корень у этих слов здесь на форуме, но я ему/ей не поверил)

А суть - это то, что вкладывает ум, то, что ум добавляет к материальности. 

Поэтому существование это категория априори неприменимая к чему-либо настолько неинтересному, что на это никто не обращает внимания  :Smilie: 

У меня хранятся сотни распечаток статей, которые я когда-либо хотел бы прочитать. Разумеется, они - существуют. 

Разумеется, файл, содержащий информацию не будет изменчив, в зависимости от того, смотрят его или не смотрят. Можно даже написать программу, которая будет не только генерировать случайные символы, но так же и удалять их. 

В целом вся действительность - такова. Все течет, все меняется. 
Диск, хранящий файлы может разрушиться раньше или позже. Но он не будет существовать вечно. 

А в целом, ответ на изначальный вопрос на мой взгляд очевиден. Вовсе не все является порождением чьего-то ума. Просто потому, что до того, как ум становится чьим-то существует потенциал подобного становления. 

А сам по себе этот потенциал и есть механизм порождающий все разнообразие взглядов и мнений (как геном является механизмом порождающим разнообразие видов, а сам при этом вовсе не является живым существом, и при этом распределен среди живых существ в великом множестве копий отдельных фрагментов)

----------

Бо (06.07.2009), Буль (06.07.2009)

----------


## Veronica

> Это лишь игра определений. Что будет находиться в файлах, пока в них никто не посмотрел?


В них будет находиться то, что вы потом увидите. Если кто то закатал для вас яблочное варенье, то оно так и остается яблочным . Не стать ему клубничным даже если вы про него забудите и оно пропадет. Так же банка варения, имеет свое существование в независимости от вас, вашего знания о ней или желания этого варенья. Это же так все просто.
Сколько людей, животных, предметов, планет человек не знает и не думает.А они прекрасно существовуют без него.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Это лишь игра определений. Что будет находиться в файлах, пока в них никто не посмотрел?


Саутрантики скажут - явление обладающее общими признаками.
Читаматрины - несуществующий кунтанг
Прасангики - основа  наименованная как "то что пока никто не посмотрел"
Но все сойдутся в том, что это будет в чистом виде концепт, порождение кармы.

----------


## Буль

> А в целом, ответ на изначальный вопрос на мой взгляд очевиден. Вовсе не все является порождением чьего-то ума. Просто потому, что до того, как ум становится чьим-то существует потенциал подобного становления.


Спасибо, BTR!
Собственно, я тоже так считаю, и мне хотелось продемонстрировать это моё убеждение для других: не все феномены этого мира являются порождением чьего-то ума.

Надеюсь, ни у кого не осталось возражений?

----------


## Veronica

Имхо, концепция это не само явление, а оценка его. Оценка является порождением кармы.

----------


## Буль

> Но все сойдутся в том, что это будет в чистом виде концепт, порождение кармы.


Чьей?

----------


## Пилигрим

> Чьей?


Того, кто об этом размышляет.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Имхо, концепция это не само явление, а оценка его. Оценка является порождением кармы.


Кто бы спорил, но не я, согласен. Именно поэтому она может быть и в отсутствии контакта. Если я произнесу слово стол, вам представится общий образ стола, именно стола, но не стула, при этом самого, конкретного стола в пределах видимости может и не быть.

----------


## Veronica

Да не скажите. Если вы увидите мой "прикроватный  стол ", то вы поймете что это стул. Однако для меня это стол и никак иначе. Поэтому если вы произнесете "стол", то с большой долей вероятности я увижу перед глазами свое видиние стула, как стола.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Да не скажите. Если вы увидите мой "прикроватный  стол ", то вы поймете что это стул. Однако для меня это стол и никак иначе. Поэтому если вы произнесете "стол", то с большой долей вероятности я увижу перед глазами свое видиние стула, как стола.


Именно поэтому,  концепт в отсутствии  контакта - порождение кармы.

----------


## Буль

Уважаемые форумчане!

К сожалению для меня я прошу вас не требовать от меня непременного ответа на любые ваши сообщения в темах форума по причине того, что некоторых, на мой взгляд, не очень впечатляющих меня авторов сообщений, я, используя технические возможности форума, не вижу. Или, другими словами, ввиду слабого интереса с моей стороны я "поставил в игнор", если описать ситуацию на современном диалекте. 

С тем, прошу меня извинить.

----------


## Буль

> Того, кто об этом размышляет.


Но ведь, по задаче. об этом никто не размышляет!

----------


## Huandi

Бао, но без ответа на мой вопрос вся тема это просто флуд. В буддийской логике "существование" определяется через познание...

----------


## Echo

> Тут сразу же можно переходить на диспут, является ли время независимой от сознания реальностью.


Интуресный наверно вышел бы диспут  :Smilie: 
Если вдруг окажется что люди лишатся памяти (не просто как некий массив данных, а самой возможности запоминать что-либо), то весь грандиозный и обьективный монстр под названием "время" рухнет. Это будет равноценно Зеноновскому наблюдению летящей стрелы в каждый момент.
 Другими словами, можно сказать, что время (длительность, процесс) это такой способ организации информации, в уме соответственно.
Что касается темы, то тут все по старому. В том смысле, то же что и недавно с Топпером и Zom:
Взаимозависимость легким движением руки превращается в солипсизм (причем кривой какой то солипсизм), коий опровергается самым старым приемом - ударом в челюсть солипсисту. Правда тут с модификациями, да. Предлагается спрятать от солипсиста кулачного бойца, с тем чтобы он неожиданно выскочил в нужное время.  :Smilie:

----------

Huandi (07.07.2009), Буль (07.07.2009)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Но ведь, по задаче. об этом никто не размышляет!


Такого ума нет, ум это способность отражать, либо чисто ментальный конструкт, либо полученное в контакте ощущение.

----------


## Буль

> Бао, но без ответа на мой вопрос вся тема это просто флуд. В буддийской логике "существование" определяется через познание...


Простите, на какой именно вопрос?

----------


## Fritz

> то весь грандиозный и обьективный монстр под названием "время" рухнет.


Эхо, а разве многие дзогченские (ньинмапинские) медитации не опираются на приёмы по обрушению этого монстра?

----------


## Huandi

> Простите, на какой именно вопрос?


На этот

----------


## Echo

Фритц, я сам фиковый практик, но слышал, что практики дзогчен считают что никаких монстров рушить нет необходимости :Wink:

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Вопрос не в том, что мы можем сказать о программе, а о том, существуют ли данные вне нашего ума.


Кроме вашего ума есть еще умы других существ, содержащие другие пакеты, массивы данных. Необходимо все же отделять каждое живое существо как носителя своего материала, хоть и зачастую схожего. Как вот есть автомобили разных марк и компаний со своими особенностями. 

Есть и такие, которые никто не встречал. 

Сокровищница Дхармадхату - это дхарма-данные, дармовые данные алая-виджняны, которые расрытый Будда дарует всем тем, кто умеет забирать-считывать. Пришла на ум катушка Теслы из "Кофе и Сигареты".

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Правда тут с модификациями, да. Предлагается спрятать от солипсиста кулачного бойца, с тем чтобы он неожиданно выскочил в нужное время.


 :Smilie:  ну а если солипсист в силу хороших былых карм избавлен от самой вероятности столкнуться с кулачным бойцом и никому ничего не пытается доказывать о своем мировоззрении. 

то и новых карм, которые бы встретили протест и непонимание он не создаст. 

все. человек свободен. как личность. как 1.

----------


## Буль

> Бао, попробуйте определить термин "существует" безотносительно познания (ума).


Локализован в пространственно-временном континууме.

----------


## Huandi

> Локализован в пространственно-временном континууме.


Хорошая попытка! Но... Фантазию тоже можно локализовать в пространстве и времени. Например, вознесение Иисуса Христа строго локализовано в этом. То есть, для Вас это реально существующее. Зато более абстрактные и широкие предметы, такие как сами время и пространство, или любовь к родине, локализовать невозможно. Они для Вас не существуют?

----------


## Буль

> Фантазию тоже можно локализовать в пространстве и времени.


Локализуйте!




> Например, вознесение Иисуса Христа строго локализовано в этом. То есть, для Вас это реально существующее.


Извините, это не у меня, а у Вас получается что фантазия может быть локализована в пространстве.




> Зато более абстрактные и широкие предметы, такие как сами время и пространство, или любовь к родине, локализовать невозможно. Они для Вас не существуют?


Вы почему-то смешиваете физические и абстрактные понятия, сдабривая это различными значениями термина "существование" в русском языке. Зачем?

----------

Tiop (07.07.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> Извините, это не у меня, а у Вас получается что фантазия может быть локализована в пространстве.


Это получается строго из Вашего определения понятия "существует". Я тут не при чем.




> Вы почему-то смешиваете физические и абстрактные понятия, сдабривая это различными значениями термина "существование" в русском языке. Зачем?


При чем тут русский язык и физика? Вы же говорите о существовании данных программы? Это тоже не обязательно физическое существование. Обычно это понимается как раз в абстракции от физических носителей.

----------


## Айвар

> Кто бы спорил, но не я, согласен. Именно поэтому она может быть и в отсутствии контакта. Если я произнесу слово стол, вам представится общий образ стола, именно стола, но не стула, при этом самого, конкретного стола в пределах видимости может и не быть.


Я произнесу слово Будда  :Smilie: 




> Именно поэтому, концепт в отсутствии контакта - порождение кармы.


Отличный вывод!

----------


## Буль

> Это получается строго из Вашего определения понятия "существует". Я тут не при чем.


Нет, из моего определения этого не следует. Это именно Вы утверждаете что фантазию можно локализовать в пространстве, а не я.




> При чем тут русский язык и физика?


Вы пытаетесь определить физические понятия с помощью русского языка. В моём понимании (русский) язык для этого недостаточно точен. И таким средством взаимопонимания мы не добъёмся.




> Вы же говорите о существовании данных программы? Это тоже не обязательно физическое существование.


Сие, простите, из чего следует? Я имел ввиду именно физическое существование.




> Обычно это понимается как раз в абстракции от физических носителей.


Вот Вам яркий пример несоответствия выбранного инструментария к заявленным целям.

----------


## Huandi

> Я имел ввиду именно физическое существование.


Нет, мой вопрос был шире, и некое "физическое существование" уже должно быть выведено из того, что мы сможем назвать "существующим" вообще. Вы ведь тут спорите с идеалистами, как бы? Поэтому, для спора должно быть установлено нечто общее, что признаете и вы (материалист?) и они.  Нельзя спорить с другими, основываясь на субъективной установке, которая другой стороной не признана.

Впрочем, видимо не то место для таких разговоров. "Забьем", как говорят...  С флэймом такие вещи обсуждать слишком грустно...

----------


## Буль

> Нет, мой вопрос был шире, и некое "физическое существование" уже должно быть выведено из того, что мы сможем назвать "существующим" вообще.


Честно говоря я называю существующим только то, что физически существует в виде объекта. Сентенции типа "существует мнение", "существует понятие" я воспринимаю просто как языковые построения.

----------


## Huandi

> Честно говоря я называю существующим только то, что физически существует в виде объекта.


Бао, объект это то, что познается субъектом. То, что не познается, не объект.

----------

Fritz (07.07.2009), Дмитрий Певко (07.07.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> физически существует в виде объекта


Яркий пример языкового построения, причём возможного только в рамках определённой культурной парадигмы. Витгенштейна на вас нет. 8)

----------

Буль (07.07.2009)

----------


## Буль

> Бао, объект это то, что познается субъектом. То, что не познается, не объект.


Определение - Ваше?

----------


## Huandi

> Определение - Ваше?


Словарное... Вы в школе учились?

----------


## Буль

Объе́кт — философская категория, если определять её в пределах эпистемологии, выражающая нечто, существующее в реальной действительности (то есть независимо от сознания) — предмет, явление или процесс, на которые направлена предметно-практическая и познавательная деятельность субъекта (наблюдателя).

Если честно, Huandi, мне не очень понятно что Вы от меня хотите, поэтому мне трудно отвечать в контексте.

----------


## Huandi

> Объе́кт — философская категория, если определять её в пределах эпистемологии, выражающая нечто, существующее в реальной действительности (то есть независимо от сознания) — предмет, явление или процесс, на которые направлена предметно-практическая и познавательная деятельность субъекта (наблюдателя).
> 
> Если честно, Huandi, мне не очень понятно что Вы от меня хотите, поэтому мне трудно отвечать в контексте.


Ну вот сейчас, прочитав определение в википедии, Вы поняли смысл? Слово "объект" в философии это уже связанное с познанием. А мы говорили о том, возможно ли определить "существование" в обход познания. Я говорю - нет, не возможно. От Вас я хочу согласия с этим.  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

Определить - нельзя, согласен.

----------

Huandi (07.07.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> Определить - нельзя, согласен.


Ну вот, а логика идеалистов следующая - раз нельзя определить, то нельзя и утверждать существование чего-либо не в сознании. То есть, спорить надо уже с этим тезисом.

----------


## Буль

Ну... я, вроде бы, так и делал...

----------


## Huandi

Вы говорите "программа существует вне ума", а идеалисты отвечают - "но само это "программа существует" в уме". С этим следует согласиться - да, "программа существует" есть представление в уме. 

Далее, материалист должен утверждать, что КРОМЕ представления в уме, есть еще некое "существование" помимо представления. На что идеалист задает справедливый вопрос - на каком основании нужно удваивать реальность, и заводить два вида "существования" - один в уме, другой вне его? К тому же, второе существование "вне ума", остается всегда непознаваемым, так как то что познано, уже в уме. Есть ли смысл в утверждении того, что никогда не может быть познано?

У некоторых реалистов еще хуже - у них "существование" которое в представлении это и есть то же существование, что и вне ума. Не его копия, а прямо оно само.

----------


## Буль

> Вы говорите "программа существует вне ума", а идеалисты отвечают - "но само это "программа существует" в уме". С этим следует согласиться - да, "программа существует" есть представление в уме.


Почему же нужно с этим согласиться? Программа определяется в уме как объект, однако это не означает что она там (и только там) находится!

----------


## Спокойный

> Вы говорите "программа существует вне ума", а идеалисты отвечают - "но само это "программа существует" в уме". С этим следует согласиться - да, "программа существует" есть представление в уме. 
> 
> Далее, материалист должен утверждать, что КРОМЕ представления в уме, есть еще некое "существование" помимо представления. На что идеалист задает справедливый вопрос - на каком основании нужно удваивать реальность, и заводить два вида "существования" - один в уме, другой вне его? К тому же, второе существование "вне ума", остается всегда непознаваемым, так как то что познано, уже в уме. Есть ли смысл в утверждении того, что никогда не может быть познано?


Такой бардак был бы возможен, если бы не существование материальной действительности. А именно она всё и расставляет по своим местам. И подобные идеалистические фантазии отлично лечатся, например, ударами бамбуковой палкой по идеалистической попе.

----------

Алик (19.12.2014), Буль (07.07.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> Программа определяется в уме как объект, однако это не означает что она там (и только там) находится!


Об этом и написано там дальше - про утверждение второго существования...

----------


## Huandi

> Такой бардак был бы возможен, если бы не существование материальной действительности. А именно она всё и расставляет по своим местам. И подобные идеалистические фантазии отлично лечатся, например, ударами бамбуковой палкой по идеалистической попе.


Это слова в стиле "Вы должны верить в Бога! Только вера в него гарантирует счастье!". То есть - лозунги. Ты попробуй в рамках логики - это сложнее в разы.

----------


## Спокойный

> Это слова в стиле "Вы должны верить в Бога! Только вера в него гарантирует счастье!". То есть - лозунги. Ты попробуй в рамках логики - это сложнее в разы.


Это то же самое, что шизофренику объяснять, что он шизофреник, надеясь, что он осознает свое положение и выздоровеет.

----------


## Huandi

> Это то же самое, что шизофренику объяснять, что он шизофреник, надеясь, что он осознает свое положение и выздоровеет.


Это у тебя такое восприятие логики?  :Smilie:

----------


## Tiop

Бао, предложите оппонентам ответить на "элементарные" вопросы, вроде: что значит "значить", что значит "существовать", что значит "определить", что такое "ум", как что-то может существовать "в нём" или "вне его", что такое "познание", как оно возникает, что такое "познавательный процесс", что такое "представление", что такое "восприятие", что такое "мысль", что такое "идея", что ещё за некий "объект" и т.д, дабы не выслушивать какой-то детский лепет  :EEK!: .

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Программа определяется в уме как объект, однако это не означает что она там (и только там) находится!


Ещё немного детского лепета: программа существует как таковая лишь с точки зрения её создателя и воспринимающего ума, наблюдателя - то есть ума, способного понять, что на компьютере работает какая-то программа и вообще что компьютер не кусок железа с внутренними потоками электричества. Впрочем, и железо, и электричество тоже могут быть восприняты только умом.

Программа как таковая - плод ума, создание ума. Функционирует она посредством материального носителя (другой вопрос, насколько и в каком смысле реален этот носитель), но никак к нему не сводится. Информация не выводится из материи и вообще феномен информации с материалистических позиций объяснить нельзя. Чтобы сказать, что программа работает, нужен наблюдатель.

----------


## Huandi

Мы называем реально существующим то, что дано верными источниками познания (Дхармакирти).

Просить определять термины есть смысл только тогда, когда есть расхождения в их понимании. Для цели коммуникации, то есть полезного и приятного общения, а не для флейма, как тут некоторые полагают.

----------


## Tiop

Поясните, пожалуйста, что такое




> информация, феномен информации


???




> Ещё немного детского лепета: программа существует как таковая лишь с точки зрения её создателя и воспринимающего ума,


Простите, что значит "существует", что значит "как таковая", -- как каковая?

----------


## Tiop

С другой стороны, можно ещё предложить помедитировать над проблемой просветления Будды, если оно не дано, мы его не воспринимаем, значит оно не существует. Значит буддисты стремятся к несуществующему!  :EEK!:

----------


## Спокойный

> Это у тебя такое восприятие логики?


Мы живем не в идеальном мире, а во вполне определенном, с его законами. Если философ об этом забывает в своих умопостроениях, то он становится подобным шизофренику.

----------


## Huandi

> Мы живем не в идеальном мире, а во вполне определенном, с его законами. Если философ об этом забывает в своих умопостроениях, то он становится подобным шизофренику.


Нет таких философов. По крайней мере, среди известных и признанных.

----------


## Спокойный

> Нет таких философов. По крайней мере, среди известных и признанных.


Тогда продолжаем разговор.  :Smilie: 



> Далее, материалист должен утверждать, что КРОМЕ представления в уме, есть еще некое "существование" помимо представления.


Так и есть.



> На что идеалист задает справедливый вопрос - на каком основании нужно удваивать реальность, и заводить два вида "существования" - один в уме, другой вне его?


Вот ты говоришь, что нет шизофреников среди философов.
А это что? Он что, идиот? Что значит, на каком основании? А на основании существования своего физического тела, боли, материальных предметов, и т.д. Если он их отрицает - он шизофреник.

----------


## Huandi

> Что значит, на каком основании? А на основании существования своего физического тела, боли, материальных предметов, и т.д.


Внимательнее! Это всё в познании.  :Smilie:  То, что дано в познании никто не отрицает. Так же не отрицают и то, что по некоторым законам, в будущем в познании может быть дано что-то другое.

----------


## Спокойный

> Внимательнее! Это все в познании.


Всё, сдаёшься?  :Smilie: 



> То, что дано в познании никто не отрицает. Так же не отрицают и то, что по некоторым законам, в будущем в познании может быть дано что-то другое.


И что? Что-то там кто-то не отрицает, тра-ля-ля. Это что, логические рассуждения такие?

----------


## Huandi

> Всё, сдаёшься?


Ты должен доказать, что есть нечто не в познании. А говоришь пока об обратном.




> И что? Что-то там кто-то не отрицает, тра-ля-ля. Это что, логические рассуждения такие?


Ты называешь неких воображаемых философов "шизофрениками" за то, что они отрицают свое тело, боль, материальные предметы и прочее. А таких шизофренических философов нет. По крайней мере, о них тут никто не говорил.

----------


## Спокойный

> Ты должен доказать, что есть нечто не в познании. А говоришь пока об обратном.


Кому доказать?  Шизофренику?! Что есть что-то за пределами его познания? Бамбуком по попе доказывается испокон веков.

----------


## Спокойный

> Ты должен доказать, что есть нечто не в познании. А говоришь пока об обратном.
> 
> 
> 
> Ты называешь неких воображаемых философов "шизофрениками" за то, что они отрицают свое тело, боль, материальные предметы и прочее. А таких шизофренических философов нет. По крайней мере, о них тут никто не говорил.


Так пусть эти философы сделают САМИ этот следующий шаг, и ПРЕДПОЛОЖАТ, что есть что-то за пределами их познания. Элементарно же. И вполне себе по-философски. Что мешает?

----------


## Huandi

> Кому доказать?  Шизофренику?! Что есть что-то за пределами его познания? Бамбуком по попе доказывается испокон веков.


Бамбук и попа не выходят за рамки познаваемого. Такими методами ты доказываешь только свое бессилие - неспособность своего воззрения противостоять критике!  :Cool: 




> Так пусть эти философы сделают САМИ этот следующий шаг, и ПРЕДПОЛОЖАТ, что есть что-то за пределами их познания.


Зачем? Практическая деятельность, и даже научная, вполне осуществима в рамках правильного идеализма (феноменологии, например). Просто все атомы с кварками определяются как нечто в познании, феномены, и только. Модели вселенной, строения атомов, которые ПРЕДСТАВЛЯЕТ ученый, как раз и есть предмет эйдетической феноменологии.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Простите, что значит "существует", что значит "как таковая", -- как каковая?


Простите, что значит "простите", "что", "значит"?  :Smilie:  Вы вообще иногда от форумного троллинга отдыхаете? По-моему, я выразился достаточно ясно. С точки зрения материализма "программы" нет, есть кусок металла и пластмассы, в котором по проводам течёт ток. Программа создана умом и существует только для воспринимающего ума. И это, кстати, не повод записывать оппонента в субъективные идеалисты.

----------


## Huandi

Рассмотренное с т.з. методологического подхода, утверждение необходимости "существования вне ума", есть утверждение, что это абсолютно необходимое для прочей разумной практической деятельности полагание. На деле же, это лишь не входящее в противоречие в большинстве случаев полагание, само-по-себе не приводящее к результату, и легко заменяемое схожими конструкциями.

----------

Fritz (07.07.2009)

----------


## Спокойный

> Бамбук и попа не выходят за рамки познаваемого. Такими методами ты доказываешь только свое бессилие - неспособность своего воззрения противостоять критике! 
> 
> 
> 
> Зачем? Практическая деятельность, и даже научная, вполне осуществима в рамках правильного идеализма (феноменологии, например).


А человек с бамбуковой палкой, бьющий ей по попе идеалиста, как определяется в рамках правильного идеализма? А еще физическое тело, боль, деньги, желание поесть, необходимость покакать и пописать (се ля ви) как определяются в рамках правильного идеализма?

----------


## Aleksey L.

> А человек с бамбуковой палкой, бьющий ей по попе идеалиста, как определяется в рамках правильного идеализма? А еще физическое тело, боль, деньги, желание поесть, необходимость покакать и пописать (се ля ви) как определяются в рамках правильного идеализма?


как воздействия духов местности )))) (шучу)

----------


## Fritz

> С другой стороны, можно ещё предложить помедитировать над проблемой просветления Будды, если оно не дано, мы его не воспринимаем, значит оно не существует. Значит буддисты стремятся к несуществующему!


Просветление Будды в буддизме ничего не значит. Там важно Учение по личному просветлению.

----------


## Aion

> Просветление Будды в буддизме ничего не значит. Там важно Учение по личному просветлению.


Не бывает личного просветления вне связи с Просветлением Будды. Будда внутри живого существа, а не только на картинках или в текстах Сутр...

----------


## Veronica

Внутри "Природа".

----------


## Aion

> Сказка.


Будьте как дети (с)...

----------


## Veronica

Не смешно.

----------


## Echo

> Рассмотренное с т.з. методологического подхода, утверждение необходимости "существования вне ума", есть утверждение, что это абсолютно необходимое для прочей разумной практической деятельности полагание. На деле же, это лишь не входящее в противоречие в большинстве случаев полагание, само-по-себе не приводящее к результату, и легко заменяемое схожими конструкциями.


Я бы даже добавил, что утверждение "все в уме" логичное следствие радикального скептицизма (коим так бравируют некоторые сторонники противоположного мнения на бф). Нет никакой необходимости плодить лишнюю сущность вне ума.




> Простите, что значит "существует", что значит "как таковая", -- как каковая?


Можно начать с чтения Коржибского.
(надпись на картинке: "это не трубка")



P.S. На всякий случай напомню, что я не солипсист. Их вообще наверное нет уже, все вымерли под градом бамбуковых палок.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Я бы даже добавил, что утверждение "все в уме" логичное следствие радикального скептицизма (коим так бравируют некоторые сторонники противоположного мнения на бф). Нет никакой необходимости плодить лишнюю сущность вне ума.


Лишняя сущность здесь это некий "ум сам в себе", люди не рождаются с такой мыслью, а только приходят к ней путём пустого теотеризирования, построеного в отрыве от реального опыта. То есть сначало непосредственно окружающий мир, выступающий как данность, а уже потом лишнии сущности в виде солипсических идей.

----------


## Echo

Так это триумф познания над "животным наследием"  :Smilie: 



> Лишняя сущность здесь это некий "ум сам в себе"


Это как раз единственное в чем невозможно усомниться, по товарищу Декарту.



> люди не рождаются с такой мыслью, а только приходят к ней путём пустого теотеризирования


Так вот он долгожданный критерий Оккама? Значит лишняя сущность это все то с чем люди не рождаются?

----------


## Иван Ран

Естественно, именно это я и имел в виду, а совсем не то, что написал  :Smilie:

----------


## Echo

А я именно так вас и понял, как вы подумали.  :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

> Я бы даже добавил, что утверждение "все в уме" логичное следствие радикального скептицизма (коим так бравируют некоторые сторонники противоположного мнения на бф). Нет никакой необходимости плодить лишнюю сущность вне ума.


Мне больше нравится гуссерлевское эпохе. Или же схожая с ним элиминация понятия реальности из системы вообще.  :Smilie:  Вместо реальности - достижимость целей.

На примере "карта не есть территория" - вера в то, что карта точно отражает некую реальную территорию, заменяется на практическую способность карты приводить к цели (способность умозаключения\понятия давать результат в деятельности).

----------


## Fritz

> Лишняя сущность здесь это некий "ум сам в себе", люди не рождаются с такой мыслью, а только приходят к ней путём пустого теотеризирования, построеного в отрыве от реального опыта. То есть сначало непосредственно окружающий мир, выступающий как данность, а уже потом лишнии сущности в виде солипсических идей.


А до зачатия? Каков окружающий мир и чей он?
Про солипсические идеи никто не говорит, про "ум сам в себе" тоже.

----------


## Иван Ран

> заменяется на практическую способность карты приводить к цели (способность умозаключения\понятия давать результат в деятельности


А вот после достижения некоторых результатов, карта не составляется чтоли?




> А до зачатия? Каков окружающий мир и чей он?


До зачатия вас нет, однако чтобы вас зачать мир должен уже быть в наличии, ну это всё не аргумент для солипсиста конечно.

----------


## Tiop

> Простите, что значит "простите", "что", "значит"? : ) Вы вообще иногда от форумного троллинга отдыхаете? По-моему, я выразился достаточно ясно. С точки зрения материализма "программы" нет, есть кусок металла и пластмассы, в котором по проводам течёт ток. Программа создана умом и существует только для воспринимающего ума. И это, кстати, не повод записывать оппонента в субъективные идеалисты.


Дорогой Дмитрий!

Как это здорово, быть троллем и объявить кого-то в троллинге! ; ) Вы скажете, что я необоснованно обвиняю вас в троллинге? Но простите, я же задал предложенные вопросы вам, как оппоненту Бао в этой теме!  :Smilie: 

Судите сами: 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...2&postcount=99

А как называется такое неадекватное и нечестное поведение?  :Wink: 

Я надеюсь вам сейчас показать, что если вы чего-то не знаете и не понимаете, об этом лучше не говорить вообще, или не говорить в безапелляционном тоне  :Smilie: 

Дело в том, что чтобы утверждать и говорить о существовании чего-либо в чём-либо, нужно понимать, о чём идёт речь, все слова должны иметь смысл и быть значащими, иначе высказывания будут ложью или же бессмыслицей. И вы, не подумав, сослались на Витгенштейна, который суммировал достижения научной лингвистики, семиотики и логики, дав им рациональную интерпретацию и показав, что большинство "философских проблем" просто бессмысленны, это некие смутные выдумки, эмоции, фантазии, глупость, бессмыслица, потому что оперируют словами, смыслами, значениями некорректным образом  :Smilie:  И этими вещами полнится наивная древняя и средневековая философия (т.е. рационализированные мировоззренческие позиции), т.е. вся спекулятивная метафизика и схоластика.

Так вот, когда некие идеалисты заявляют о "существовании" чего-то "в" или "вне" "ума", то они должны, естественно, понимать, что таким образом аргументируют ничто иное, как верность материализма, локализуя некий "ум" в пространстве и времени.  :Big Grin:  Как, собственно, и употребляя понятие "существование". Любое (здесь, вне, в, там, находится, существует для, , входит и т.д.,) описание неких смутных "идеалистических" "идей" будет доказательством "материальности", вещественности, "реальности" "сознания", а не "идеальности" (что это?).

Неспособность определить какие-либо элементы аргументации как аргументационной схемы будет свидетельствовать об отсутствии смысла у всей системы аргументации, такое доказательство будет логически некорректно, суждения и выводы не будут связаны между собой отношениями логического следования. Вообще же ссылка или употребление некоего слова, например, слова "ум", ничего совершенно не говорит, если мы не знаем, какого рода преобразование значений и отношений знаков для данной конкретной ситуации подразумевается. Не стану полностью приводить определения знака, начинающиеся с " -- есть материальный чувственно воспринимаемый предмет (явление, действие)..." или "-- материально выраженная замена предметов, явлений, понятий...", но предлагаю подумать об этом, а может и кое-что изучить ; ). Начать можно со знакомства и осмысления десигнации и семантического треугольника. Человеку вообще мало что дано, или практически ничего не дано, без "определений" на чувственно-эмоциональном уровне, например без ,неизбежно знакового, научения определениям человеку трудно освоить даже очень примитивную деятельность, он не может адекватно управлять элементарными экстероцептивными и даже интероцептивными  :EEK!: . т.е. внутренними физиологическими процессами и ощущениями, что доказывается наблюдениями над так называемыми "маугли", не прошедшими социализацию, социальное научение людьми. Что уж говорить об осмысленной естественно-языковой деятельности по рационализации мировоззрения, когда, к примеру, буддийское понятие "пудгала" или "пуггала", означающие в буддизме разумную личность, человека, в джайнизме означает "неактивную материю", "субстанцию", или когда то, что понимается как "сознание" или "ум" в одной философской системе будет "полностью бессознательным" в другой, а в третьей вообще не будет существовать  :EEK!: .

Так вот, некий "ум" хотя и есть постоянный элемент обыденной языковой практики, и означает некое смутное, неясное, связанное обычно с собственным поведением или с поведением других людей явление, очевидно, является неким "языковым фактом", не имеющим чёткого определения, и "как таковой" в научном или современном философском аргументативном процессе ничего значить не может, как не может ничего значить мычание, кряхтение, блеяние, или нечленораздельные звуки, выражение амбивалентных, неопределимых эмоций : ). Более того, "его" можно воспринимать как некое народное верование, вроде духов, демонов, богов, сглаза, порч  :EEK!:  : ) Т.е. рассматривать как простой вербализм или вроде слова-паразита . Ведь точно так же нельзя посмотреть, почувствовать, увидеть эти вещи (для того, кто не находится в полубессознательном состоянии и может членораздельно говорить, последовательно мыслить). Мало ли, во что люди веруют...  Где-то в юго-восточной Азии есть довольно старая околобуддийская секта-деноминация, которая поклоняется и верит в три небольших мешочка риса (с мощной, жызненой метафизикой, конечно) (((:

Именно поэтому в научном, т.е. основывающемся на фактах (на обстоятельствах, которые нельзя отменить собственным желанием в _практике_, а что есть кроме практики и её окружения?) и действительности понятиями "ум" или "сознание" в принципе не пользуются, или пользуются функционально, задав условный контекст.
А так-то можно что хошь хоть горшком "называть", главное в печь не сажать (=

Примерно поэтому и потому, что "хвилозофы" в этой теме не могут определить, объяснить, о чём они вообще говорят, т.е. по факту не понимают своих выражений (а мы все очень мало чего понимаем на самом деле) можно говорить, что прозвучавшая в этой теме аргументация это что-то вроде детской, неразумной речи (в лучшем случае).

Особенно меня посмешила "точка зрения материализма", видимо, под материализмом понимаются взгляды Гольбаха или Гельвеция 18-го века, механицизм, представление о "материи" как о некоем инертном веществе или "субстанции" (=

Если кто-то хочет спорить с "материализмом", т.е. попросту со всем современным научным знанием, особенно с когнитивистикой, теоретическая, мировоззренческая часть которого может называться его философским аспектом или философией науки, и смежным с ними современными философией языка, аналитической философией и философией сознания, то вот такие примерно доводы наверняка будут приведены. Конечно, я практически ничего не знаю и не понимаю, и моё изложение может быть полно ошибок.

Как-то так, для начала.

(пришлось видоизменить часть смайликов  :Cry: )

----------


## Fritz

> До зачатия вас нет, однако чтобы вас зачать мир должен уже быть в наличии, ну это всё не аргумент для солипсиста конечно.


Как мир может быть в наличии для того, кого\чего нет? Вы беспричинная случайность, Иван, Вы уверены, что Вы это Вы, а не Василий? 
И никто про солипсизм не говорит, уже сто раз тут повторяли это на разный лад. В словарик чтоли загляните. Пожалуйста.

----------


## Veronica

> До зачатия вас нет, однако чтобы вас зачать мир должен уже быть в наличии, ну это всё не аргумент для солипсиста конечно.


Мы есть, только в другом виде.  
Мир появляется после нас.
 Мир не может осознавать, что он есть, без нас.

----------


## Huandi

> А вот после достижения некоторых результатов, карта не составляется чтоли?


В смысле, новые понятия и т.п.? Конечно, синтезируются.

----------


## Aion

> А до зачатия?


Что до, что после, Махамайя... :Cool:

----------


## Иван Ран

> В смысле, новые понятия и т.п.? Конечно, синтезируются.





> Вместо реальности - достижимость целей.
> 
> На примере "карта не есть территория" - вера в то, что карта точно отражает некую реальную территорию, заменяется на практическую способность карты приводить к цели (способность умозаключения\понятия давать результат в деятельности).


Я не совсем понимаю противопостовление карты, которая уже составлена на основе достигнутых целей, и которая является реальностью и картой, которая приводит к цели. То есть это одно и тоже, разве нет?

----------


## Иван Ран

> Как мир может быть в наличии для того, кого\чего нет? Вы беспричинная случайность, Иван, Вы уверены, что Вы это Вы, а не Василий? 
> И никто про солипсизм не говорит, уже сто раз тут повторяли это на разный лад. В словарик чтоли загляните. Пожалуйста.


Вы сами туда загляните, и сравните со своими вопросами.

----------


## Huandi

Одно и то же. "Достигнутые цели" это ведь не реальность, как ее понимают реало-материалисты. А уже нечто феноменологическое\методологическое\гносеологическое.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Одно и то же. "Достигнутые цели" это ведь не реальность, как ее понимают реало-материалисты. А уже нечто феноменологическое\методологическое\гносеологическ ое.


Цели достигнуты, это отметилось на карте, и в дальнейшем мы будем использовать то, что отметили в качестве реального или хотя бы в качестве действенного. Какое преимущество тогда перед материалистами?

----------


## Huandi

> Цели достигнуты, это отметилось на карте, и в дальнейшем мы будем использовать то, что отметили в качестве реального или хотя бы в качестве действенного. Какое преимущество тогда перед материалистами?


Не реального. Не надо путать термины, очень прошу. В этом и разница - отсутствует обязательное для материалистов полагание трансцендентной реальности.

----------


## Иван Ран

То есть преимущества никакого нет, просто одни называют это реальностью, а другие феноменами, которые изучены (отмеченные на карте достижения)  :Smilie:

----------

Veronica (08.07.2009)

----------


## Fritz

> Вы сами туда загляните, и сравните со своими вопросами.


Это не ответ. Где солипсизм-то? Умеренный идеализм - да, как ещё тут отметили - эйдетическая феноменология - тоже красиво, но где солипсизм? И ещё есть, к тому же, дхармизм, или буддизм, без всяких европрикрас.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Как мир может быть в наличии для того, кого\чего нет?


Этот вопрос вполне может истолковываться в пользу солипсизма. Вы приняли на свой счёт слово "солипсист", однако я обобщал, не имея в виду лично вас.  Извиняюсь за некорректно составленный пост.

----------


## Fritz

В том то всё и дело, что этот вопрос был поставлен на основании Ваших утверждений. Истолковываться в пользу какой-либо крайности, скорее. Солипсизм и реализм - крайности.

----------


## Huandi

> То есть преимущества никакого нет, просто одни называют это реальностью, а другие феноменами, которые изучены (отмеченные на карте достижения)


Для меня Ваши слова звучат примерно как "между ведьмами и врачами нет никакой разницы, и те и те лечат людей". Тут многое зависит от проникновения в проблему....

----------


## Иван Ран

> Для меня Ваши слова звучат примерно как "между ведьмами и врачами нет никакой разницы, и те и те лечат людей".


А должны звучать как: "результат лечения врачами и ведьмами получается одним и тем же", по крайней мере. Тут возникает вопрос, о конкретных примерах, в которых есть преимущество врачей над ведьмами.

----------


## Huandi

Преимущества для неких ученых-натуралистов могут быть разве что в более непредвзятом взгляде. Но речь то шла не о преимуществе, а о том, что материализм (точнее, имеется в виду вера в трансцендентную реальность, непосредственно коррелирующую с сознанием) не является единственным взглядом, на котором может быть основан научный подход.

----------


## Иван Ран

Ясно, ещё один вопрос, что имеете в виду под трансцедентной реальностью? То что материалисты подразумевают под материей?

----------


## Huandi

> Ясно, ещё один вопрос, что имеете в виду под трансцедентной реальностью? То что материалисты подразумевают под материей?


Да. Но не материю, как она дается субъекту в ощущениях, а как некую субстанцию,  бытийствующую саму-по-себе вне сознания.

----------


## Veronica

Сутры опровергают, то что материи  нет без сознания. Без сознания нет контакта, осознования материи.

----------


## Huandi

> Сутры опровергают то, что материи нет без сознания.


Как они могут опровергать воззрение, которого ни у кого не было? Ланкаватара-сутру читали? Или слышали звон, но продолжение темы ускользает от третьего глаза?

----------


## Veronica

Возможно я вас не поняла, я среагировала на это:


> как она дается субъекту в ощущениях


Извиняюсь.

----------


## Бо

Вот.Почти в тему.


76. Каменный разум




> Хоген, китайский мастер Дзен, жил один в маленьком храме в деревне. Однажды четыре странствующих монаха попросили его разрешить им разжечь костёр и обогреться.
> 
> Когда они устроили костёр, Хоген услышал, что они спорят об объективности и субъективности. Он присоединился к ним и сказал: "Вот большой камень. Как вы считаете, находится он внутри или вне нашего сознания?".
> 
> Один из монахов ответил: "С буддистской точки зрения всякая вещь является воплощением сознания, так что по-моему, камень находится внутри сознания".
> 
> "Твоя голова, должно быть очень тяжелая, - сказал Хоген, - если ты таскаешь в своём сознании такие камни".

----------

Pema Sonam (19.07.2009), Алик (19.12.2014)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Если кто-то хочет спорить с "материализмом", т.е. попросту со всем современным научным знанием


Ложное отождествление.

----------


## Джыш

Результат работы этой программы - это следствие порождения вашего ума.
P.S. генератора случайных чисел не существует. Существует генератор псевдослучайных чисел.

----------


## Джыш

Ну и что из того?  :Smilie:

----------


## Echo

> Вот.Почти в тему.


Ну а что же не продолжили про то как монахи ответили что тогда мол камень вне головы?

----------


## Fritz

В этом примере всё напутано, или монахи небуддийские. Тяжёлый камень в голове возникает как раз-таки у реалистов.

Современное же научное знание с материализмом давно попрощалось уже, насколько я понял. Не говоря уже о принципе фальсификации.

----------


## Фил

Бао, необязательно придумывать столь  технически изощренный пример.
Можно более прозаически: мастер, о котором никто не знает (живет в уединении, все кто его знал - умерли) делает какое-то изделие, прячет его и тоже умирает.

Это изделие существует или нет?
Если мы скажем, что "существует", то  в таком случае существует бесконечное количество объектов о которых мы ничего не знаем и не можем помыслить, причем существуют всегда и будут существовать всегда и существовали всегда.
Это абсурдно.

Если скажем, что "не существует" - это тоже абсурдно. Мастер ведь сделал изделие.

Бытие этого предмета описывает тетралемма (чатушкотика): [он существует, не существует, существует и не-существует, ни существует ни не существует]

Существование и не-существование - всего лишь частные случаи тетралеммы, которые могут быть схвачены и восприняты нашим умом.

С практической точки зрения, это означает, что нам надо воздерживаться от суждения о существовании либо не-существовании данного изделия.

----------

Алик (19.12.2014), Буль (19.12.2014), Крусс (19.12.2014)

----------


## Буль

> Бао, необязательно придумывать столь  технически изощренный пример.
> Можно более прозаически: мастер, о котором никто не знает (живет в уединении, все кто его знал - умерли) делает какое-то изделие, прячет его и тоже умирает.
> 
> Это изделие существует или нет?


Собственно, твой пример отличается от моего только тем, что в твоём есть хоть мастер, хоть и умерший, который видел результат, в моём же примере результата не видел вообще никто.  Отсюда и был вопрос: порождение чьего ума эти данные? Там смысл был в чьём-то утверждении что всё в мире является порождением чьего-то ума.

В остальном -- согласен.

----------

Фил (19.12.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Собственно, твой пример отличается от моего только тем, что в твоём есть хоть мастер, хоть и умерший, который видел результат, в моём же примере результата не видел вообще никто.  Отсюда и был вопрос: порождение чьего ума эти данные? Там смысл был в чьём-то утверждении что всё в мире является порождением чьего-то ума.
> 
> В остальном -- согласен.


Ну можно так, старый мастер по чаю сделал блин пуэра, который будет стариться в укромном месте еще 30 лет.
Конечного результат старик тоже не увидит. Только что сделанный блин пуэром не является. Он станет им когда пройдет медленное созревание.
Есть ли блин?

Утверждения о том, что все является порождением чьего-то ума, кончаются Богом, который мыслит этот мир.
По другому - никак.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Можно более прозаически: мастер, о котором никто не знает (*живет в уединении, все кто его знал - умерли*) делает какое-то изделие, прячет его и тоже умирает.
> 
> Это изделие существует или нет?


Вы его высосали из пальца. Следовательно, не существует.

----------

Фил (19.12.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Вы его высосали из пальца. Следовательно, не существует.


 Но поскольку я сосал-сосал и все таки высосал его - значит оно еще и существует.
Таким образом: существует, не-существует, существует и не-существует, ни существует ни не-существует.

О чем я и говорил  :Smilie:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Софистика и болтология скучны.

----------


## Буль

Дорогой мой Фил, напомню тебе о том, что не стоит уподобляться.
Вечно твой друг.

----------

Фил (19.12.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

Ум никому не принадлежит. Поэтому порождение ума - это безличное.

Ни одна мысль, ни одно чувство не является принадлежащим. Сам процесс обозначения принадлежности называется намарупа. Но на этом этапе еще нет я. Сначала должны появиться шесть опор и на основе этих шести опор, контакта, чувствования и, наконец, жажды, возникает цепляние, в котором уже есть "я" и представления о том, что принадлежит и что не принадлежит "я".

Наверное очень непросто многим видеть происхождение личного от безличного. Нужно обнаружить этот момент обособления, возникновения "я" и "моего".

----------


## Won Soeng

Что касается примера, то он ничуть не интереснее того, как ветер, солнце и вода превращают камень в песок. Если задаться целью измерять размеры песчинок и камней, то это будет тот же самый поток данных. Можно построить робота, который будет песчинка за песчинкой, камень за камнем, записывать в файл размеры. И это не будет порождением ничьего ума. Просто безличные данные, уже до этого определенные, и только измеряемые. Пока этим данным не дается чувственная оценка, не возникает жажда и цепляние - нельзя сказать ничего о существе, привязанном к этим данным. По этой же причине, ничего нельзя сказать о татхагате, как о существе. 

Существо рождается, вследствие становления, а становление прямое следствие цепляния.
Татхагата же - нерожденное. Поэтому ничего нельзя сказать о потоке ума татхагаты.

----------

